# Cheap garage in Dubai/Sharjah



## robdw1987 (May 29, 2013)

Hi guys,

Firstly, great site. I've been here almost a year now and have found so much useful information on here in that time! 

I've seen a lot of similar posts looking for a cheap garage for car repairs in Dubai, but most of them end with "I know a guy" and then don't have any more details.

Basically my girlfriend bought a second hand kia picanto a couple of weeks ago, and within a day it started making a weird noise (despite passing the vehicle test etc.). We took it to the Kia garage for a full service and they did a few things like change the battery etc. The noise is coming from the Air Conditioning Unit Compressor, and Kia quoted us 3500aed to repair this.

I'm sure there are cheaper/dodgy places where we could get this done for a fraction of the price (I can see the part needed on eBay for less that 1000aed) so I was wondering if anyone could recommend some very cheap but reliable mechanics in either Dubai or Sharjah?

Thanks, 
Rob


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

It might be eBay for less than 1k, then factor in the shipping. That could cost another 1k (weight dependant). Add a mechanic (and I use the word loosely) and you might end up saving a few hundred dirhams.

I use a shop and ship account for car parts, and I end up saving a fair bit. I do have the number of a decent mechanic if you want to send me a pm.


----------

